# eMac Flashing Question Mark/Eject



## ThePunisher (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to read this. I recently had my G4 eMac, which was running 10.4.11, hang up on me. When I later powered it back up I found that it would show a picture of a folder flashing between the smiling Mac logo and a question mark. Having had this happen on an earlier G3 of mine I wasn't particularly concerned, fetching an OS 10.4 install disk I had. I then I ran into a bit of an issue.

eMacs are ejected by a button on the keyboard. I have a different keyboard currently plugged into my eMac, which would eject disks if "F12" was pressed. This wasn't working and so I fished out my old, original white one, which _mostly_ works, excepting for the occasional "Q" and "A" key and the like. It's eject key wouldn't convince the eMac to eject, nor would my black keyboard's "F12" key. I tried prying the white slot open and pressing the eject key on the built in drive, which is hidden behind a good bit of plastic, but it's un-responsive, and I doubt it ever was.

Does anyone have any idea as to how I might get the drive open so I can boot off of the install disc?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you held down the mouse button as you turn on the eMac?


----------



## ThePunisher (Jun 1, 2007)

I have, yes, using two different mice. Neither has managed to coerce the eMac into ejecting the drive.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Push the power button and then hold down *command-option-O-F* at the same time. This should send you into the firmware, you'll get a gray screen with small text and a prompt. Type *eject cd* and it should open the drive. Put the CD in and close the drive, then type *mac-boot* and it should now boot from the CD. If not, well at least it's in the drive and you can now hold the *option* key after you hold the power button to get the boot menu and choose the CD from it.


----------



## ThePunisher (Jun 1, 2007)

I seem to have wonderful luck. Thank you very much for the advice, it's something I never would have even known to try. When I request that it eject the CD via the firmware it informs me "can't OPEN the EJECT device". I'm not sure if this signifies my drive is dead or if it's purely an eMac twist, considering their peculiar drives. I suppose my last option is to head out and have it repaired?

Thank you again for responding. You've been a wonderful help even if the eMac hasn't been.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like you will have to take it in. If firmware will not open the drive, then I have no clue what to do besides taking the drive out of the eMac.


----------

